# Where can I find Sodium Thiosulfate here?



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have large tanks and I do water changes frequently, so I go through water de-chlorinators like chocolate pretty much  I watched a few videos on YouTube and both guys mentioned that using Sodium Thiosulfate crystals is a much cheaper alternative to buying water de-chlorinators since one gallon supposedly cures 37,000 gallons of water or something along those lines.

Does anyone know where I could find it for a decent price? I tried Ken's fish but the shipping price is out of this world it's around $92 for a one pound bag of that stuff..... let me know if you have an idea and if you've experienced with the Sodium Thiosulfate as an alternative to water conditioners.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i have a 4kg bucket of seachem safe, it should last a lifetime lol
pm me if interested


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.fishfarmsupply.ca/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=FFS&Product_Code=ST1A try this place.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use Prime which I believe is the best for removing chlorine as well as chlorimine. 1 - 4 litre jug will do about 40,000 litres of water, that one jug last me more than a year. Another thing you can't over dose with Prime also I will add it to water when I know my fish will be in an unfiltered tank for more than 24 hours with no problems. I am sending you a pm as well.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

seachem safe is just a more concentrated and powder form of prime
here's the link
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Safe.html


----------

